
React Indie Bundle report, or how we made $31k in a week - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/react-indie-bundle-report-or-how-we-made-31k-in-a-week/swizec/6762?dedup
======
cheez
That's a shit ton of work for $4K per author on launch.

